#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Григорий Серебряный в Киселёвске!

## Дифо

18-19 Июля 2009 года в Киселёвск приедет Григорий Серебряный международный путешествующий учитель школы Карма Кагью, близкий ученик Ламы Оле Нидала.
Будет лекция. 
Медитация на Золотого Будду. 
Вопросы и ответы.

Обращаться:

652715, Ксиелёвск Кемеровской области, проезд Строителей 2-55.

Местная религиозная организация

"Буддийский Центр Алмазного Пути школы Карома Кагью города Киселёвска"

+7 913 137 00 38

kiselyovsk@buddhism.ru
difo@bk.ru

----------

Mazzz (05.04.2009), Стас Б (02.04.2009)

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

http://setevizor.dela.ru/
репортаж 6 июля
Гриша в эфире Красноярска

----------


## Legba

Простите, а Золотой Будда - это что имеется ввиду?

----------


## Fritz

Григорий серебряный атмаваду рассказывает, про истинное состояние, высшее функционирование, про ум смотрящий через глаза, нерождённое и т.п. Забавно. А монахами оказывается становятся те, кто не могут нормально функционировать в обществе и взять ответственность за семью и т.п. ))))

----------

Kарма Дордже (15.07.2009)

----------


## Стас Б

> Григорий серебряный атмаваду рассказывает, про истинное состояние, высшее функционирование, про ум смотрящий через глаза, нерождённое и т.п. Забавно. А монахами оказывается становятся те, кто не могут нормально функционировать в обществе и взять ответственность за семью и т.п. ))))


*Fritz* рассуждает о Григории Серебряном. Забавно )))))

----------

andykh (14.07.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Будет ещё забавней, когда Григорий начнёт высшие Тантры по ТВ комментировать, не только про пустоту рассказывать.

А что, Григорий Серебряный - Бог, про него как-то с придыханием особым надо рассуждать, или только избранным можно?

Да, ещё Григорий ляпнул, что мол де в буддизме веры нет. Ну точно Бог.

----------


## Fritz

Есть что по сабж, с аргументацией?

А между тем, вера есть в буддизме, ещё с времён Палийского канона, отдельной дхаммой идёт - śraddhā. Без этого элемента никакой Путь невозможен. Например, "я верю что следуя Учению стану Буддой". Не факт что станешь, но вера необходима.
Надо будет подсунуть Григорию распечатку, перед следующим выступлением по краясноярскому ТВ.)))

----------


## куру хунг

По любому Стас, несогласие Фрица с тем что Серебрянный непререкаеммый авторитет в буддизме не повод обзывать его троллем.

 Фриц хоть и валяет здесь дурака постоянно, в роли форумного шута.
 Но тем не меннее, он раз как минимум в сто больше знает о буддизме, нежели Григорий Серебрянный. А Григорий, судя по ролику, за прошедшее время(я с ним общался года 4-5 назад), так и не удосужился ничего кроме 3-4 книг Оле Нидала прочитать.
 Увы это печально, когда взрослый мужик, как 18-летний подросток жарит цитатами из Оле, так и не удосужившись всерьёз их осмыслить. :Cry:

----------

Denli (14.07.2009), Kарма Дордже (15.07.2009), Гьялцен (14.07.2009), Дмитрий Певко (14.07.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> А монахами оказывается становятся те, кто не могут нормально функционировать в обществе и взять ответственность за семью и т.п. ))))


 Из всех Кармап, только 15-й Кармапа-не был монахом.

 Следовательно все Кармапы(кроме 15-го)-*не могут нормально функционировать в обществе и взять ответственность за семью и т.п. ))))* 

 Вот, что по сути Григорий заявил в прямом эфире.

 Вопрос:
-Кто больше всех дискредитирует патриарха Карма Кагью?

ПЫСЫ. Стас стоит ли защищать, чью то глупость, пусть он даже вице-президент АП?

----------

Denli (14.07.2009), Ho Shim (14.07.2009), Kарма Дордже (15.07.2009), Гьялцен (14.07.2009), Дмитрий Певко (14.07.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Спасибо Стас за статью из Вики, она хорошая и старинная, я её раньше уже читал.

Так что у нас с Серебряным-то? Стас, будем комментировать его высказывания?




> Увы это печально, когда взрослый мужик, как 18-летний подросток жарит цитатами из Оле, так и не удосужившись всерьёз их осмыслить.


Люди чтоб подобное осмыслить сидят в дацанах по 9-16 лет.
Я просто встал на позицию обычного человека при просмотре, инженера или врача, и получилась эзотерическая картина про "вечность космос и абсолют". Вот и требую теперь комментария. Для ТВ я считаю есть Ламрим, первый том, сутты, Слова моего всеблагого учителя, начало, и прочее подобное про нравственность. Почему ЕСДЛ про ясный свет не вещает по ТВ? Думаю потомучто есть нарушение обетов бодхисаттвы - рассказывать про пустоту неготовым людям.
Вот теперь пусть Стас и отдувается за Серебряного)))) Заодно Абхидхарму изучим.


зы А меня разрешаю обсуждать как угодно, я не Серебряный и не золотой. Особенно в 4-м лице.

----------

куру хунг (14.07.2009)

----------


## Стас Б

> Из всех Кармап, только 15-й Кармапа-не был монахом.
> 
>  Следовательно все Кармапы-*не могут нормально функционировать в обществе и взять ответственность за семью и т.п. ))))* 
> 
>  Вот, что по сути Григорий заявил в прямом эфире.
> 
>  Вопрос:
> -Кто больше всех дискредитирует патриарха Карма Кагью?
> 
> ПЫСЫ. Стас стоит ли защищать, чью то глупость, пусть он даже вице-президент АП?


Каждый раз я наслаждаюсь общением с вами!  :Smilie: 
Даже не смотря на то, что вам периодически кажется, что кто-то действительно глуп или действительно нуждается в защите ))))) И уж тем более, когда вам начинает казаться, что можно действительно дискредитировать патриарха Карма Кагью  :Smilie:  И делаете вы это так убедительно, что я на долю секунды начинаю верить, что вы это всё пишете серьезно. Но потом вспоминаю, что имею дело с интереснейшим собеседником, обладающим невероятно тонким чувством юмора! И это всегда приносит радость - общаться с вами здесь, на буддийском форуме.
Спасибо!

----------

куру хунг (14.07.2009)

----------


## Бо

> Простите, а Золотой Будда - это что имеется ввиду?


Золотой Будда видимо, о котором упоминается в сутре Золотого света
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Light_Sutra
http://www.fpmt.org/teachers/zopa/ad...ra_russian.pdf

----------


## Ho Shim

> Забавно. А монахами оказывается становятся те, кто не могут нормально функционировать в обществе и взять ответственность за семью и т.п. ))))


Это мнение глубоко укоренилось у многих людей, с которыми я общался, из АП. И вообще, отношение к монахам, как к априори не самым "продвинутым" буддистам. Весьма странная политика партии, надо отметить.

----------


## Denli

> Гы-гы. Стас, так следуя этой логике. Самые матёрые тролли на этом форуме, это представители АП. Так как регулярно, открывают темы подобной этой, или даже безобидно оповещающие честной народ о том, что туда то и туда то приезжает Кармапа Тхаей Дордже, а там  то и там тот будет пхова с Оле Нидалом....и т. д.
> 
>  Ведь вы прекрасно знаете, какую обычно бурную реакцию это вызывает на БФ.
>  Какие холивары постоянно возникают.
> 
>  Так может это Вы Тролль Стас???
>  Зачем Вы(представители АП) открыли к примеру эту тему???
>  Что б попровоцировать Фрица я понимаю???


*Фриц* и *куру хунг*, в правилах написано и неоднократно разъяснялось в темах, что БФ не является средством выражения мнения какой-то одной конфессии. И тем более не является средством выражениям нения Дзогчен-общины: у вас есть свой собственный (правда нофициальный) форум, вот на нем и обсуждайте что хотите и в каком хотите ключе.

И хотя в целом я согласен с вашим мнением относительно подготовки Григория Серебряного, эта тема не обсуждает его. Откройте тему про подготовку странствующих учителей в АП и поднимите там конструктивное обсуждение. Чего лаять-то в информационных темах?

----------

Ersh (14.07.2009), Вова Л. (14.07.2009), Марица (14.07.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Да, и давайте без взаимных оскорблений. Очень, знаете, неприятно, банить людей, к которым лично относишься с большой симпатией.

----------


## Гьялцен

кстати, что интересно, раньше учпуты могли читать лекции только в центрах АП, и только в последние лет 5-7 они получили от ОЛе полномочия на деятельность в качестве лекторов для широких слоев населения, так сказать. Теперь вот и до ТВ добрались.

----------

Kарма Дордже (15.07.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Фриц и куру хунг, в правилах написано и неоднократно разъяснялось в темах, что БФ не является средством выражения мнения какой-то одной конфессии. И тем более не является средством выражениям нения Дзогчен-общины: у вас есть свой собственный (правда нофициальный) форум, вот на нем и обсуждайте что хотите и в каком хотите ключе.


Дэн, я не из ДО, я даже не совсем хорошо себе представляю что это такое. До ДО я ещё доберусь как-нибудь.)))) 
Григорий Серебряный приезжает в Киселёвск, был размещён ролик, мы его, РОЛИК, обсуждаем. Цель - обсудить информацию. Она может быть полезной для посещения того же мероприятия. Может, кто-то и вопрос Григорию задаст и нам сообщит результаты.
Никаких оскорблений нет, обычная рабочая обстановка.

зы Дэн, а и действительно, откройте тему про ДО, поразгромнее, если не обсудим, то хоть почитаем. Нелестных отзывов я много выслушал уже, от разных людей, но твёрдой позиции не сформировал.

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта

----------

Denli (14.07.2009), Jinpa Soenam (14.07.2009), Вова Л. (14.07.2009)

----------

